# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Framework de dveloppement en OpenSource ?

## cchevalier72

Bonjour  tous,

Nous dveloppons et utilisons dans le cadres de projets depuis quelques annes maintenant un environnement de dveloppement bas sur Railo/Oracle/Apache/Ubuntu. Cette environnement est propritaire et nous laisse la libert de crer pour nos clients des applications simples ou complexes. Nous n'avons pas la prtention d'avoir crer une solution parfaite, mais elle fonctionne relativement bien et est dploye dans le cadre de nombreux projet :

IntranetGestion de projetGestion de parcs vhiculesGestion de site Internet / ProduitsFacturationGestion de contactMini-Ged (analyse de codes barre sur les documents scanns et classement)Gestion de candidatsGestion d'heuresGestion de chantiersetc...
Notre entreprise ce trouve confronte  des soucis de diffusions de nos solutions et nous envisageons de changer notre stratgie et approche des clients. Le spcifique  de plus en plus de mal  ce vendre, ou alors nous ne sommes pas positionn correctement au niveau du march. Quoi qu'il en soit, notre stratgie changent, nous nous posons plusieurs questions quand  la dmarche et au maintient de notre solution "Maison" par rapport au march grandissant et efficace de l'Opensource.

Le but de mon message dans ce forum est le suivant :

Avant de mettre aux oubliettes notre solution maison, nous aimerions l'prouver et la faire valuer par des connaisseurs.Evaluer la pertinence ou non de la proposer en "Opensource" au niveau de a base.Apporter  la communaut une solution pour la faire voluer, la faire connaitre et grandir.Ou simplement garder le statu quo en cas d'avis ngatif.

Merci pour vos commentaires et vos remarques par rapport  cela. Si cela vous semble dintrt, je partagerai un peu plus sur les fonctionnalits et possibilit de cette solution. Je rappel que le but est d'valuer la pertinence d'ouvrir notre solution et la mettre  disposition de la communaut, pas de la vendre.

Salutations
Christophe

----------

